# Bergbaulehrer ab skill 30 gesucht



## Hiwataka (15. April 2007)

hallo, ich suche einen bergbaulehrer, der mich über skill 300 weiter ausbilden kann. wo finde ich diesen bitte.

MFG

Hiwataka


----------



## Alcasim (15. April 2007)

Frag deinen letzten Bergbaulehrer, der sagt es dir


----------



## Harax (18. April 2007)

in der Schmiede der Ehrenfeste sitzt der Lehrer neben dem Eingang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (18. April 2007)

Bergbau kannste ab 275 in Thrallmar/Horde lernen.


----------



## nomin (28. Oktober 2009)

Hiwataka schrieb:


> hallo, ich suche einen bergbaulehrer, der mich über skill 300 weiter ausbilden kann. wo finde ich diesen bitte.
> 
> MFG
> 
> Hiwataka



müsste in thrallma sein. auf jedenfall in der scherbenwelt/höllenfeuerhalbinsel


----------



## Lilicia (1. November 2009)

Thrallmar an der Schmiede oder Ehrenfeste im Schmiede Häuschen/dahinter.


----------



## Joltan (2. November 2009)

Warum um alles in der Welt antwortet man auf einen Thread, der erstens 2 1/2 Jahre alt ist und zweitens schon beantwortet wurde???


----------



## Artherk (2. November 2009)

hab dafür 2 prägmatische erklärungen... erstens sie hatten so ein ehrgefühl das sie darauf auch den senf abgeben mussten... oder 2. sie waren zu doof das datum zu lesen.. ich tippe auf letzteres


----------

